# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Hoyalux Tact

## eyekan

Has anybody used the Hoyalux Tact computer PALs?  What do you like/dislike about this lens?  Any info would be helpful, thanks

----------


## For-Life

I have used it for one guy.  It worked out great.  I like that it comes in two digressions.  Seems to have a wider intermediate and reading area.

----------


## Chul

if a man who wants to use a PAL for only desk job(computer and reading), Hoya Addpower would better than Tact.

if a man who wants to use a PAL for indoor, Tact is better.

----------


## suwit

TIP !!!

if you use HOYA ADDPOWER or ESSILOR INTERVIEW for Desk glasses better to have big frame
if you fit in small frame it will be just newspaper glasses

in Desk glasses should be HOYA TACT or try Nexyma 40 that great Desk glasses

....

----------


## RT

Just a couple of clarifications:

1.  Hoya Addpower is not available in the US.

2.  Tact does not come in 2 "digressions".  Tact, unlike other designs in the "computer PAL" category, comes in add powers between 1.00 and 3.00.  What For-Life is referring to is that Tact has two fitting points.  EP40 provides 40% of the add power at intermediate, and EP60 provides 60% of the add power at intermediate.  By manipulating the add power and careful selection of EP40 and EP60, a clever ECP can create any desired power difference between near and intermediate to accomodate occupational needs.

----------


## Bobie

Happy New Year eyekan ,

Rodenstock Nexyma 80 is design for desktop computer user.
But if you would like to going for the best , you have to going for Rodenstock Impression 80 : Individual Free Form Computer lenses.

For more information about Nexyma 80  : http://www.apcthai.com/forum/forum_p...sp?TID=19&PN=1

Download PDF file of Nexyma 80 : Nexyma_Product_Presentation_slide.pdf

More info about Impression 80  :  Download PDF presentation Rodenstock Impression Series ( English )    1-schulung impression adkis-eng.pdf  or  http://www.apcthai.com/forum/forum_p...sp?TID=55&PN=1

Hoya Add power and Essilor InterView are not design for desktop computer user. They are the enhance reading glasses.

----------


## HarryChiling

Bobie,

If the lens you point out is truly the best than why do they point out in those documents that you linked to that




> 1-schulung impression adkis-eng.pdf[/U]]
>  New marketing approach of existing products.
>  Offering the most powerful and widest individual portfolio.
>  New, improved measuring tools for the individual parameters
>  New demo- and consulting tools.


How are these points considered product modification, you are too smart to buy into the marketing hype.  They basically took an old design and relaunched it.  That's like me putting a patient in a VIP and saying it is a new lens by saying "tada" as I fit them, along with telling the patient the last time you were fit they used a ruler today we will use a CRP.  I just don't see what the hype is, not to mention I don't know of one lab (in the states that is) that offers this lens.

----------


## Bobie

Dear HarryChiling ,

I recommended you try to compare Nexyma 80 vs any semi-finished computer lenses for hard core computer used 50 years old up and you will understand.

Impression 80 is Individual Free Form Aspheric / Atoric Digression Back Surface Computer Lenses.

Are you sure that , you understand about Individual Free Form Computer Lenses, Harry ?

----------

